# Going crappie fishing this weekend......



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Going crappie fishing this weekend.Since i'm new to crappie can someone give advice on where the crappie will be?Going to eastfork as usual.We'll be in the boat.Probally try some cats also but really want a mess of crappie.
Thanks :F


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Most likely will depend on the water temps and any recents fronts. I crappie fished two diff lakes this week, one with much colder temps than the other, and the crappie were shallower in the colder lake. 3-4 FOW in the 57-59 degree lake, 6-13 FOW in the warmer (low 60's) lake. Dunno how that will apply to EF, but might give you a starting point.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the tip.


----------

